# slow motion closed captioning



## mariem824 (May 19, 2009)

Switched from DIRECTV trio using peanut remote to HR22 using white remote. The peanut remote has a button directly under the pause button which puts you into slow motion WITH closed captioning. The white remote doesn't have this button. I tried holding the play button as directed, but that gives you slow motion and KILLS the closed captioning. I would appreciate any recommendations on how to fix this as it is a habit I've gotten in to and want it back.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mariem824 said:


> Switched from DIRECTV trio using peanut remote to HR22 using white remote. The peanut remote has a button directly under the pause button which puts you into slow motion WITH closed captioning. The white remote doesn't have this button. I tried holding the play button as directed, but that gives you slow motion and KILLS the closed captioning. I would appreciate any recommendations on how to fix this as it is a habit I've gotten in to and want it back.


What on earth is "DirecTV trio" and/or a "peanut remote"??

PS: Welcome to DBSTALK.COM! :welcome_s


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I would say he means tivo with the black remote that looks like a "peanut"?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My tivo peanut was silver (still got it, actually).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

mariem824 said:


> Switched from DIRECTV trio using peanut remote to HR22 using white remote. The peanut remote has a button directly under the pause button which puts you into slow motion WITH closed captioning. The white remote doesn't have this button. I tried holding the play button as directed, but that gives you slow motion and KILLS the closed captioning. I would appreciate any recommendations on how to fix this as it is a habit I've gotten in to and want it back.


Welcome.
To answer your question, you can only view closed caption when in play.


----------



## mariem824 (May 19, 2009)

I discovered that, much to my dismay. I ended up putting the Tivo back in the MB and the R22 in the GR. Hooked up my RF Link between R22 and HDR22. Thanks to all.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Is the closed captioning in "slow motion" feature important enough for you to give up mpeg4 station feeds?

It would seem to me that you've just downgraded for a truely useless feature (if you want to call it a feature). Not that closed captioning is useless; but more so while in slow motion or frame by frame playback.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

In about 10+ years of DVRing, I've used slow motion maybe 5 times. You can't even hear audio during slow-mo. So, why would you need CC during it?


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> In about 10+ years of DVRing, I've used slow motion maybe 5 times. You can't even hear audio during slow-mo. So, why would you need CC during it?


Maybe you'd want CC because the audio is killed.

Heck, what I really, REALLY want is CC at 2x speed.

I can watch TV at 2x speed, no problem.
I can read that fast.
If I had CC playback at 2x speed, I'd be able to watch shows in half the time.


----------

